# حواء ... انتى تفاحة فلا تكونى سهلة المنال



## وليم تل (15 أبريل 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]




عزيزتي حواء... كوني في أعلى الشجرة لتصبحي الأفضل
النساء كالتفاح على الشجر
التفاحة الأفضل تكون في أعلى الشجرة... 
ولكن ماذا مع الباقي ؟
وماذا مع الرجال الذين لا يريدون الأفضل ؟
تعالوا نخترق وجدان القضية .. 

بعض الرجال لا يريدون أن يحصلوا على الأفضل
لأنهم يخافون من الوقوع وإيذاء أنفسهم
لذلك فهم يأخذون التفاحة المتعفنة التي سقطت على الأرض
ورغم أنها غير جيدة إلا أن الحصول عليها سهل..!

ويلبي بعض الرغبات المحدودة ... لمحدودي الرؤية
هنا قد يعتقد التفاح الذي في أعلى الشجرة 
أن هناك شيئا ما خطأ فيه 
والحقيقة هي أنهن في غاية الروعة والكمال
ببساطة يجب أن يكنّ صبورات 
ويواصلن انتظار قدوم الرجل الحقيقي
الرجل الذي لديه الشجاعة الكافية
ليتسلق إلى أعلى الشجرة ويحصل عليهن
لا تسقطي...

لا تكوني سهلة المنال....

وإذا أحبك شخص ما واحتاج إليك ....

فإنه سيفعل كل شي ليحصل عليك 
فالمرأة خلقت من ضلع الرجل وليس من قدمه لكي تـُركل 
وليس من رأسه لكي تــقوده 
خلقت من الجانب لكي تكون متساوية له 
خلقت من تحت ذراعيه لكي تحصل على الحماية 
وبقرب قلبه لتحصل على الحب ..

ودمتى بود​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حواء ... انتى تفاحة فلا تكونى سهلة المنال*

ايه ده انا اول من يغلس المره دى
ههههههههههههه
بجد عندك حق فى كلامك
موضوع جميل
ربنا يباركك
و اكيد مش اى حواء تبقى تفاحه
و لا اى تفاحه ممكن اى حد يوصل ليها
ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## وليم تل (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حواء ... انتى تفاحة فلا تكونى سهلة المنال*

حقا انتى الاجمل
نيفين ثروت
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
وشرف لى ان تكونى اول متصفحة لصفحتى
وفين حزب السلطة ولا هما خالف تعرف
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمتى بود​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حواء ... انتى تفاحة فلا تكونى سهلة المنال*

احنا مش اتفقنا ان حزب الغلاسه يكسب
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يخليك و يبارك حياتك


----------



## وليم تل (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حواء ... انتى تفاحة فلا تكونى سهلة المنال*

أكيد نيفين ثروت
مش بقول حزب مش عاجبة العجب ولا الصيام فى رجب
نبطل ندلع ونديها غلاسة
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمتى بود​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حواء ... انتى تفاحة فلا تكونى سهلة المنال*




وليم تل قال:


> أكيد نيفين ثروت
> مش بقول حزب مش عاجبة العجب ولا الصيام فى رجب
> نبطل ندلع ونديها غلاسة
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ودمتى بود​





هههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه منك دى
نحن ورائك يا زعيم
ربنا يباركك


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حواء ... انتى تفاحة فلا تكونى سهلة المنال*

*نفسى تغير رئيس حزب الغلاسة 
وتكتب رئيس حزب المراة 
ايه الكلام الجميل ده ياعم
تسلم ايدك يازعيم​*


----------



## candy shop (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حواء ... انتى تفاحة فلا تكونى سهلة المنال*



> لا تكوني سهلة المنال....
> 
> وإذا أحبك شخص ما واحتاج إليك ....
> 
> ...



احترت فى امرك

انت مع المرأه ولا ضدها

ولا حسب المزاج

اعترف بسرعه

هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## وليم تل (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حواء ... انتى تفاحة فلا تكونى سهلة المنال*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *نفسى تغير رئيس حزب الغلاسة
> وتكتب رئيس حزب المراة
> ايه الكلام الجميل ده ياعم
> تسلم ايدك يازعيم​*


لو تعرفى انجى
ان من اهم مبادىء حزب الغلاسة
هو حماية بنات يسوع ضد الذئاب
وعلية فهو مع حزب المرأة وليس ضدة
وشكرا على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حواء ... انتى تفاحة فلا تكونى سهلة المنال*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> احترت فى امرك
> 
> انت مع المرأه ولا ضدها
> 
> ...


من قال انى لست مع المرأة
وهى امى واختى وحبيبتى وزوجتى وصديقتى
ولكن دلعونا ندلعكم وان غلستم فانا زعيم الغلاسة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وشكرا كاندى
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## solevya (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حواء ... انتى تفاحة فلا تكونى سهلة المنال*

_*موضوعك حلو اوى
وياريت كل البنات تفهم كده وما يستعجلوش
وااقولك راى  بينى وبينك بس مش تقول لحد
مواضيعك حلوة اوى
ودماغك حلوة
ربنا يعوش تعب محبتك
صلوا من اجل ضعفى
اختكم سوليفيا*_​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حواء ... انتى تفاحة فلا تكونى سهلة المنال*



وليم تل قال:


> لو تعرفى انجى
> ان من اهم مبادىء حزب الغلاسة
> هو حماية بنات يسوع ضد الذئاب
> وعلية فهو مع حزب المرأة وليس ضدة
> ...




تمام يا زعيم كلامك كله صح
و نحن وراءك هههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك
امضاء
عضوه حزب الغلاسه


----------



## وليم تل (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حواء ... انتى تفاحة فلا تكونى سهلة المنال*

شكرا سوليفيا
على مرورك العطر
ونأمل دوام تواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حواء ... انتى تفاحة فلا تكونى سهلة المنال*

شكرا نيفين ثروت
على مرورك العطر 
ودوام تواصلك الراقى
ودمتى بود​


----------



## الرايق (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حواء ... انتى تفاحة فلا تكونى سهلة المنال*

موضوع جميل جداً عزيزى وليم تل..........ياترى جبته منين ؟؟؟


----------



## وليم تل (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حواء ... انتى تفاحة فلا تكونى سهلة المنال*

من عند الفكهانى
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
وشكرا الرايق
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## مينا 188 (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حواء ... انتى تفاحة فلا تكونى سهلة المنال*

*انت اخترت ثمرة لذيذة ولكن لقد عادت 
بذاكرتى الى شجرة معرفة الخير والشر 
فموضعك فيه 4 عوامل اساسية 
( الرجل - المراة - التفاحة - الشجرة ) 
ولكن موضوع جميل جدا يا وليم 
ولكن لماذا لم توجه كلامك الى الرجل *​


----------



## سيزار (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حواء ... انتى تفاحة فلا تكونى سهلة المنال*

الاخ وليم حدد موقفك انت كدا مش حلو خلى بالك .. انت ما تعرف ان حزب الرجاله موجود ب المنتدى
وانه هيعمل معاك عمله مش حلوه 

على العموم هنضع الروابط للتذكير

*************************
وشكرا على الموضوع ههههههههههههه


----------



## وليم تل (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حواء ... انتى تفاحة فلا تكونى سهلة المنال*



مينا 188 قال:


> *انت اخترت ثمرة لذيذة ولكن لقد عادت
> بذاكرتى الى شجرة معرفة الخير والشر
> فموضعك فيه 4 عوامل اساسية
> ( الرجل - المراة - التفاحة - الشجرة )
> ...


شكرا مينا
على مرورك العطر
وافادتك الجميلة كعادتك
ولكن كيف اوجة كلامى للرجل
وهو من يحاول قطف التفاحة
ويكفية المعنى بين بحور السطور ان كان بحارا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حواء ... انتى تفاحة فلا تكونى سهلة المنال*



سيزار قال:


> الاخ وليم حدد موقفك انت كدا مش حلو خلى بالك .. انت ما تعرف ان حزب الرجاله موجود ب المنتدى
> وانه هيعمل معاك عمله مش حلوه
> 
> على العموم هنضع الروابط للتذكير
> ...


بصراحة سيزار
دورت كثيرا على حزب الرجالة 
لقيتة محتاس فى الشات ومش فاضى
يقف معى عند هجوم حزب السلطة 
على شخصى الضعيف 
وخلى الطابق مستور احسن
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وشكرا على مرورك العطر
وسلملى على حزب الاستكانة والاستسلام
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمت بود​


----------

